# Javascript für Teamvergabe gesucht.



## snofla (30. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

da ich ein Neuling bin und nicht genau weis wie die einzelnen Optionen in einem
Javascript heissen suche ich folgenden Script.

Für meine Onlineliga suche ich ein Script(Formmailer oder ähnlich) der wie folgt sein soll,
wenn ein User ein Team auswählt soll dieses Team für den zweiten User nicht mehr sichtbar sein und er sieht nur noch die Teams die nicht vergeben wurden

Hoffe diese Info reicht.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## mmz (30. Jul 2009)

Nicht ganz das richtige Forum. Hier geht es um JAVA. Hat so gut wie nichts mit JavaScript zu tun.
Sollte evtl verschoben werden, auch wenn sich hier manche auf JS verstehen.


----------



## Noctarius (30. Jul 2009)

Ich hab mal den Bagger rausgeholt


----------



## ARadauer (30. Jul 2009)

snofla hat gesagt.:


> Hoffe diese Info reicht.



mhn ich denke nicht ;-)

Was läuft im backend? PHP? Was habt ihr für eine Datenbank? MySql?



> Für meine Onlineliga suche


hast du schon was programmiert? Oder müsste man das von Grund auf entwerfen...


----------



## Matt (31. Jul 2009)

mmz hat gesagt.:


> Nicht ganz das richtige Forum. Hier geht es um JAVA. Hat so gut wie nichts mit JavaScript zu tun.
> Sollte evtl verschoben werden, auch wenn sich hier manche auf JS verstehen.


Solche Sätze findet man Quasi in Jedem Post xD Schweigen ist Gold sag ich nur xD



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> mhn ich denke nicht ;-)
> 
> Was läuft im backend? PHP? Was habt ihr für eine Datenbank? MySql?
> 
> ...



Wenn man es genau nimmt - sind da mehr als genug information...



snofla hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich ein Neuling bin und nicht genau weis wie die einzelnen Optionen in einem
> Javascript heissen suche ich folgenden Script.
> ...



Erstens:
Ein Script zu liefern ist meist mit Geld verbunden daher solltest du stets versuchen, selbst Lösungen zu finden und eher um Gedankenanstöße bitten als direkt Lösungen zu nehmen . Auch wenn ich glaube das das Lösungen im INET zu finden sind ohne irgendwelche Leute zufragen etc.

zweiteres:
Du hast eine Onlineliga - deine Aussage - und du willst, "das WENN ein USER ->EIN<- Team wählt KEIN anderer USER, "dasselbe" Team wählen kann". Sollte die Liga eine Login möglichkeit haben - können wir davon ausgehen das du diese Homepage nicht selber gemacht hast - sondern wer anderes....ob man den auch hätte fragen können?

Drittens: JavaScript kann dir nicht helfen - du brauchst zur speicherung und überprüfung etwas serverseitiges - hier könnten wir wieder die fragen von Aradauer aufnehmen - wobei die antwort wohl php und mysql lauten wird - ich glaub das einfach weil in jedem anderen fall würdest du nicht hier so eine frage stellen - in jedem anderen fall wärst du in kenntnis über das system und würdest direkt welches BackendSystem bei dir läuft egal ob JSP/ISAPI/ASP oder was auch immer xD

Gängiges wird mit gängigem vergolten....

Tja was das Skript angeht: der ablauf ist klar: User erhält liste mit auswählbaren teams - die liste wird beeinflusst!
Dazu einfach eine zwischentabelle benutzen mit zwei spalten: einmal das Team bzw. dessen ID - das auch als Primary genutzt werden kann und einmal die USER-ID  diese liste mit der teamliste vergleichen lassen und ausnahmen in Liste packen fertig ist dein skript.....


----------

